# Take a decision or make a decision



## champagne

Hi!

In the sentence "If you have a lot of information about the different universities you can take/make a more informed/conscious/aware choice

I know that in the dictionary it says "to make a decision", but I've read many times "take" and now I'm confused...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## moo mouse

Both _take_ and _make_ are used with descisions, but in this context I would definitely say 'make a more informed decision/choice'. I'm not exactly sure why though, it just sounds better to me.  I would be interested to hear other opinions!

But _conscious_ and _aware_ don't really fit this context, _informed_ is the best choice.


----------



## lsp

moo mouse said:
			
		

> Both _take_ and _make_ are used with descisions, but in this context I would definitely say 'make a more informed decision/choice'. I'm not exactly sure why though, it just sounds better to me.  I would be interested to hear other opinions!
> 
> But _conscious_ and _aware_ don't really fit this context, _informed_ is the best choice.


Just as a point of interest, it is _not_ common to hear "take a decision" in AE (except by Italians, of course ). We "make" a decision, or "come to" a decision.


----------



## mariposita

Yes, in the US, we always_ make a decision_.


----------



## maxiogee

champagne said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> In the sentence "If you have a lot of information about the different universities you can take/make a more informed/conscious/aware choice
> 
> I know that in the dictionary it says "to make a decision", but I've read many times "take" and now I'm confused...
> 
> Thanks a lot!



The action of deciding is the taking. The process of deciding, the mental debate you have with yourself, is the making.

Information leads to us being informed, so…
If you have a lot of information about the different universities you can 
make a more informed choice.


----------



## champagne

Thank you very much!
Now I'm sure english speakers make decisions!


----------



## zelazbert

Hi,

I was taught that "decisions" are "made." Over the past few years, though, I have been hearing of decisions being "taken" more frequently than "made," from such sources as National Public Radio (NPR) and the British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC). Can anyone tell me if “taking decisions” is correct, and if so _when_ it became correct? 

Perhaps I was underexposed in my youth to this grammatical development, but it still jars me when I hear of decisions being “taken.” (I blame the government, all this taking rather than making,  )

Thanks to any and all that can shed some light on this for me!


----------



## GenJen54

In English, at least in AE, decisions are "made." 

In some other languages, such as French and Spanish to name two, one "takes" a decision < ---> . Is it possible that the people you have heard speaking are non-native speakers of English?

This would explain the transliteration. From what I know, "take" has not crept its way into mainstream AE yet.


----------



## modus.irrealis

For me too, it's "make a decision" and "take" sounds like translationese (or like Quebec English, which has been influenced by French). Although I searched for "took the decision" on Google News and many are from non-English countries, but there's a quite a few from the UK, so maybe it's something that's catching on in UK and international English.


----------



## moirag

Both "make" and "take" sound OK to me.


----------



## maxiogee

zelazbert said:
			
		

> I was taught that "decisions" are "made." Over the past few years, though, I have been hearing of decisions being "taken" more frequently than "made," from such sources as National Public Radio (NPR) and the British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC). Can anyone tell me if “taking decisions” is correct, and if so _when_ it became correct?



I'm with you on this zelazbert.
One *makes* a decision to *take* some form of action.


----------



## Arenita

Hello:

I always thought that people "make a decision", but looking for the word decision at Oxford Dictionary I have found the following:

*to make* _o (BrE also)_ *take a decision* *tomar una decisión*.

I hope it helps


----------



## panjandrum

Take a decision is used in BE, although less often than make.
Web results:
about *19,000,000* for *"make a decision*
about *909,000* for *"take a decision*

UK results
about *1,400,000* for *"**make** a **decision*
about *145,000* for *"take a decision*

That surprises me a little, as I expected take to be more popular than it is.
The OED takes no position on this, listing both possibilities.


----------



## foxfirebrand

To me "take a decision" is one of those quintessentially BE differences, like being "in hospital" or "on queue"-- that last one sounds to an American like good stagecraft.

I too am surprised how many people were so categorical about the AE version, which of course makes sense to my ears.  Maxi's post makes me wonder if there isn't a difference between English English or maybe even RP-- and Irish or perhaps also other dialects.
.


----------



## natasha2000

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> In English, at least in AE, decisions are "made."
> 
> In some other languages, such as French and Spanish to name two, one "takes" a decision (prendre une decision or poner  tomar una decision). Is it possible that the people you have heard speaking are non-native speakers of English?
> 
> This would explain the transliteration. From what I know, "take" has not crept its way into mainstream AE yet.


 
Sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## Victoria32

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I'm with you on this zelazbert.
> One *makes* a decision to *take* some form of action.


That's what I'd say too, I mean to 'take a decision' just doesn't sound right, and raises the question "take it where?"


----------



## moirag

foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> To me "take a decision" is one of those quintessentially BE differences, like being "in hospital" or "on queue"-- that last one sounds to an American like good stagecraft.




I've never heard of "on queue" - it's "in a queue" . Are you maybe confusing it with "on cue", which is correct? And if you're not in hospital, where on earth are you??
As to "take your decision where?", I could - and will - counter "take your bath where"? "take your breakfast where"?
And, zelazbert, as a native, where were you TAUGHT that it was "make" a decision? I don't ever remember being taught things like this - it's my mother tongue. If you were indeed taught it, that implies there is a common "less correct" alternative your teachers want to teach you to avoid, doesn't it? Obviously not "take", looking at your compatriots' answers!


----------



## A90Six

foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> To me "take a decision" is one of those quintessentially BE differences, like being "in hospital" or "on queue"-- that last one sounds to an American like good stagecraft.


*As I see it (BE London):*

I would not baulk at hearing *take a decision*, but I always *make a decision*. Any controversy can be avoided by the use of the word *decide*.

 
I don't have a problem with *in hospital* and I am surprised that there is an AE alternative (What is it?).

The only form of *on queue* I would understand is *on cue*, meaning (from the acting profession) to do or say something at the right time.


----------



## panjandrum

There is a really useful discussion about in hospital and at hospital 
in or at (the) hospital 

Please continue the in/at hospital discussion there if you feel inspired.
All relevant posts from this thread have had their relevant parts copied there.

Those of you looking for a discussion on queues, lines and in/on should find your previous thoughts in 
Queues and lines. Are we in them or on them? 


*Please try to remember that the topic of this thread is decisions*


----------



## zelazbert

moirag said:
			
		

> foxfirebrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me "take a decision" is one of those quintessentially BE differences, like being "in hospital" or "on queue"-- that last one sounds to an American like good stagecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of "on queue" - it's "in a queue" . Are you maybe confusing it with "on cue", which is correct? And if you're not in hospital, where on earth are you??
> As to "take your decision where?", I could - and will - counter "take your bath where"? "take your breakfast where"?
> And, zelazbert, as a native, where were you TAUGHT that it was "make" a decision? I don't ever remember being taught things like this - it's my mother tongue. If you were indeed taught it, that implies there is a common "less correct" alternative your teachers want to teach you to avoid, doesn't it? Obviously not "take", looking at your compatriots' answers!
Click to expand...


Thanks to all for the revelations and the lively discussion!

_*Moirag*_, I agree that "taking" something doesn't imply that it has to be *to* somewhere.  I don't, however, like the expression "take breakfast," nor "take a decision," just because they intrude on an already disorderly language.  Can we not decide to have one term for each act, whether _making_ a decision,or _having_ breakfast?  (Oh, and let's drop _do_ing lunch - ack!)

In the spirit of debate, I think "taking" a decision sounds too much like there were choices that we left behind, and someone may wander by and take the ones we left.  That may be apt in some circumstances, but many decisions are unique, and there are no decisions left around for others to take.  When you "make" a decision, though, others are left to make their own, with none left for idle picking.  Also, if you "take" a decision, does it automatically spawn again for others to take, or is there a limited supply?  (When you take a bath or a shower, there might be a limit - the water - but it is still an interesting question whether we actually "take" them... or a _test_/_exam_, _break_, _vacation_, _look_, _survey_, _minute_... )

Thanks again to all who replied, and to the moderators - *great forum!*


----------



## Rigoleta

Hello!
I usually use 'make the decision', but I have recently come across the combination 'take the decision'; if they both can be used, which is the difference in meaning?
For instance:
- The Board took the decision to change the headquarters at the last Shareholders' General Assembly.
- The Board made the decision to change the headquarters at the last Shareholders' General Assembly.

Thank you for helping,

Rigoleta


----------



## virr2

Hi,

I think that "take a decision" is primarily British usage and "make a decision" is American usage.


----------



## Giordano Bruno

virr2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that "take a decision" is primarily British usage and "make a decision" is American usage.


 
Speaking for BE.  I think the two versions are interchangeable without any great difference in meaning or nuance.

You might prefer to say, "We reluctantly took the decision", which suggests a passive acceptance of a situation rather than the more active "We made the diecsion to start a new plant in Asia".


----------



## panjandrum

For information, I have noticed many instances of "take a decision" reported on BBC News in the past few months.


----------



## Giordano Bruno

It occurs to me also that you would not use "Take a decision" to tell someone to choose.


----------



## zelazbert

Giordano Bruno said:


> It occurs to me also that you would not use "Take a decision" to tell someone to choose.


 
I agree - here in the U.S., in real situations, I have heard "Please make a decision" many times, but never "Please take a decision."  In fact, I think if you asked people to "take a decision," most would look around trying to find it.

From all the responses, it seems like BE accepts both _make_ and _take_ a decision (leaning towards _make_), whereas AE is still pretty firmly_ make_.  

I, for one, have made the decision that making is better than taking, probbably in the general sense, but in this case for *decisions*.  Not for linguistic reasons, but just because there should be a standard, and and while it's reasonable to *take* people's advice, it's just as reasonable to *make* your own decision.


----------



## savs

which is correct? 
do you say, "she takes a decision" or "she makes a decision". Both sound correct, but we generally say "decision-maker" not "decision-taker".


----------



## SweetSoulSister

We say, "_make_ a decision".

"decision-maker" is correct, we don't say "decision-taker".


----------



## cuchuflete

Both are correct.  AE prefers make.  I have heard take used rarely in AE, and much more frequently in BE.

The decision-maker vs. decision-taker matter has little to do with the selection of make or take.  I've not come across the term decision-taker.


google results: (These are useful only to show general trends.)
Results *1* - *10* of about *1,890,000* for * "make a decision"*. 
Results *1* - *10* of about *811,000* for * "take a decision"*.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Thanks cuchuflete, I didn't know


----------



## mjscott

Agreed. I have never heard _decision taker_--I'm not sure how it would be used.
Cheers!


----------



## ashley817

I think "take a decision" is the correct one,and so common to use


----------



## AUGUSTA74

champagne said:


> Thank you very much!
> Now I'm sure english speakers make decisions!


 yes!


----------



## Esneider113

I think the meanings are essentially the same. I myself have never used "take a decision."

I am a native speaker of British English, and the normal thing to say is "make a decision". Using "take a decision" seems to have become very common with the media and politicians in the last few years, but I've never heard anyone say it in conversation.

So if you are learning English "make a decision" is what you should say if you want to sound more native. If you were talking about yourself you could just say something like "i need to decide" eg "i need to decide which kind of chocolate cake I want for my party"

Regards 
Esneider


Hope this helps


----------



## Paulfromitaly

The Longman dictionary provides a brief explanation of the difference between make and take a decision:



> *decision *
> 1 [countable] a choice or judgment that you make after a period of discussion or thought
> COLLOCATIONS
> * - make a decision
> **- take a decision* (=make an important decision, especially after considering carefully)


----------



## JulianStuart

Interesting observation, Paul.
I wonder if there are many people who make the distinction this entry suggests: "make a decision" can be quick and without much thought, while "take a decision" implies much thought and possibly more time.  I think it might well only apply within BrE given the rarity of take in AmE.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

JulianStuart said:


> Interesting observation, Paul.
> I wonder if there are many people who make the distinction this entry suggests


My guess is "very few", considering that most of the people who posted in this thread suggested that "take a decision" ought to be avoided.


----------



## panjandrum

Both make and take sound fine to me, but without the distinction made by Longman.


----------



## JulianStuart

Paulfromitaly said:


> My guess is "very few", considering that most of the people who posted in this thread suggested that "take a decision" ought to be avoided.



Ahh but, most of those are from the US, while "take a decision" is quite common in BrE, where both forms exist.  I wondered whether the distinction is made by those in BrE-landia who might use both forms.

Edit : It's apparently _not_ made by panj who posted when I did.


----------



## wordjazreference

Paulfromitaly said:


> The Longman dictionary provides a brief explanation of the difference between make and take a decision:



I'm new here but hope I can add to this old thread - perhaps other new comers may benefit too. 

Aside from Longman dictionary, other authoritative dictionaries may also help shed light on this "take or make" question:


Oxford advanced learner's dictionary says: 
"take a decision" is British English usage, equivalent to "decide" (so it seems here that "take a decision" = "make a decision")



Merriam-Webster Learner's dictionary gives a similar explanation to that of Longman's: 
"take a decision" may imply the decision is important and official. 



Interestingly, Cambridge online dictionary, among others, doesn't even include "take" in its examples of "decision." 

 I also referred to the English usage books at hand:

Merriam-Webster's doesn't have an entry for "decision." 
Garner's Modern American Usage says "take a decision" is an example of British English invading American English in the late 20th century. 

From the discussions under this thread and my own search, I got the idea that "make a decision" is mainly AE, while "take" is BE. 

However, it seems to me that even British references begin to slight (or forget) the use of "take a decision." 
Another guess is that the phrases of "decision-making" and "decision-maker" have become business buzzwords, hence the winning popularity of "make" a decision over "take."

I personally would say "make a decision" in most cases, but I'll consider using "take a decision" in accordance with M-W dictionary explanations. 

p.s. I can't post links because I'm a new member, but you can just search those dictionaries online for the word "decision" and you'll find it. The "Garner's" usage book seems only to come in print edition, though.


----------



## Notafrog

Here's how I see it. "Make a decision" is the normal thing to say in any flavour of English, just as you would say "make one's mind up".
 If you want to say "take a decision" you will need to justify it. The only way I can see any kind of justification for it is in something like "I took the decision to..." if used as a short form of "I took it upon myself to make the decision to...".
Otherwise it's just a bad translation from French or another Latin language. The more time goes by, the more bad translations you find in Google results, especially EU-influenced ones.


----------



## sofuia

I normally use take a decision, but have used make a decision as well. However, in the passive form, taking a decision often seems to fit better. For example, today I was correcting an official document and saw the following "_Decisions are made by consensus_". Now this doesn't sound right to me, aside from being brought up in the UK. The sentence sounds like "consensus is making decisions", while the sentence should imply that the decision-making process is completed once a consensus has been reached. To me "_Decisions are taken by consensus_" sounds better, because it implies this process more clearly. I hope that makes sense...??!!


----------



## littlepond

Notafrog said:


> "Make a decision" is the normal thing to say in any flavour of English ...



Not in _any flavour_ of English: "take a decision" is by far more common than "make a decision" in Indian English. There are also "come to a decision", "arrive at a decision", etc.


----------



## Notafrog

sofuia said:


> I normally use take a decision, but have used make a decision as well. However, in the passive form, taking a decision often seems to fit better. For example, today I was correcting an official document and saw the following "_Decisions are made by consensus_". Now this doesn't sound right to me, aside from being brought up in the UK. The sentence sounds like "consensus is making decisions", while the sentence should imply that the decision-making process is completed once a consensus has been reached. To me "_Decisions are taken by consensus_" sounds better, because it implies this process more clearly. I hope that makes sense...??!!


Combining what you say with littlepond’s* alternatives, "_Decisions are made by consensus_" actually sounds fine to me, but "_Decisions are arrived at by consensus_" probaby sounds even better.

*@littlepond: if, as you say, "take a decision" is common in India, I stand corrected.


----------



## littlepond

Notafrog said:


> *@littlepond: if, as you say, "take a decision" is common in India, I stand corrected.



No issues. As many Indian languages use the verb for "to take" when it comes to "making a decision", Indian English also uses "take a decision".


----------



## retjoun

I've always thought that "making a decision" involved the grey-matter machinery of considering several alternatives, their advantages and drawbacks, then "taking a decision" as to which alternative is the best.


----------



## typemonkey

In some contexts a decision may refer to an official document, making the phrase "make a decision" sound less appropriate. I believe this is why many respectable publications use the phrase when referring to official decisions being "taken". Official decisions can be issued and adopted, as well as made.


----------



## mrbutt89

retjoun said:


> I've always thought that "making a decision" involved the grey-matter machinery of considering several alternatives, their advantages and drawbacks, then "taking a decision" as to which alternative is the best.


That makes sense to me as a BE speaker. This post is quite interesting, and echoes your suggestion that decisions are "made" as the result of due consideration. My feeling is that sometimes a decision needs to be "taken" in a more instantaneous way to break some kind of organisational log-jam and allow things to move forward. 
It looks as though our AE cousins don't have to worry about this sort of thought process, as they've clearly made the decision not to use "take"...


----------



## retjoun

mrbutt89 said:


> That makes sense to me as a BE speaker. This post is quite interesting, and echoes your suggestion that decisions are "made" as the result of due consideration. My feeling is that sometimes a decision needs to be "taken" in a more instantaneous way to break some kind of organisational log-jam and allow things to move forward.
> It looks as though our AE cousins don't have to worry about this sort of thought process, as they've clearly made the decision not to use "take"...



Yes. I grew up with BE and have always made that difference. The following two sentences I found in macmillanditionary dot com seem to agree.

*Make a decision*: "The committee should make its decision later this week."
*Take a decision*: "Sometimes managers need to take decisions quickly."


----------



## Skaya

Quoting from Merriam Webster's dictionary: " To take a decision: (British) to make an important and official decision.                      The government has _taken a decision_ to withdraw all troops."


----------

